# Is This A Moss?



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

This starting growing on some bunch plants I have floating in my tank. I went to aquamoss.net and looked at every picture but couldn't identify it. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Possibly thread algae. If there's branching on the filaments then it more likely Cladaphora algae.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

That's clado...get rid of it fast!


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

THHNguyen said:


> That's clado...get rid of it fast!


This was my fear that instead of me admiring how green and cool looking it is I should be getting rid of it. Thanks, it's gone.


----------

